# Anyone know what purse this is?



## icaughtfire (Apr 18, 2006)

I was wondering if anybody knew what brand purse this was, It was on the homepage of a website but when I went to look for it on there, it wasn't there and I fell in total love with it.


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 19, 2006)

It looks like juicy couture to me I'd bet money it is


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 23, 2006)

i thought the same thing, but wasnt sure about betting money on it =)


----------



## ette (Apr 24, 2006)

Louis Vuitton.


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 24, 2006)

similar to juicy, but i don't think it is. juicy tends to be more whimsical, and i haven't seen that color used by juicy bags, providing its recent. also, the design doesn't look like juicy, they usually use scottie dogs and hearts on their things. i would say its probably some higher couture house. louis vuitton would be a decent guess, since it looks like some of his recent ventures....uh...YSL, cavalli? i don't know. maybe see if there's a customer service e-mail on the website, and try e-mailing them?


----------



## MACActress (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm gonna say Juicy. I've seen them use metallic leather in ways like that and there's a crown on the bottom of the flap.


----------



## MACreation (Apr 25, 2006)

juicy cuz i see a crown


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 25, 2006)

I think its LV, I saw a similar bag that was Louis V.  not sure though.


----------



## REYNALD0C (Apr 25, 2006)

Thats actually a copy of a Louis Vuitton runway bag that came out couple seasons ago.  It was part of their Monogram Velour collection which came out in F/W 04/05?  I think.  I know its from the Mono Velour collection though.


----------



## user3 (Apr 26, 2006)

I know but it is cute...let me know if you ever find it


----------



## user2 (Apr 26, 2006)

Here's a pic of a smaller LV version but I think it just came in black, deep red and multicolore!


----------



## user2 (Apr 26, 2006)

Oh and in brown:
http://img139.imagevenue.com/img.php...wLi  fe_10.jpg


----------



## REYNALD0C (Apr 26, 2006)

Oh yeah, it came out in the MC collection.  I know the MC version is called the Gracie.

I love Louis Vuitton!


----------

